# محتاجة نصيحة خبراء في المجال



## عاشقة الثقافة (23 يونيو 2011)

أنا فتاة أطمح لأن أصبـح مخترعة ...
أريد أن أتوظف بعد الدراسة الجامعية ولكن هذا ليس الهدف الأساسي في طريقي ...

لذلك أنا بحثت كثيرا في أنواع الهندسة ووجدت الطرق الموصل لهدفي أنه "الميكاترونكس" لانه تخصص الآلات المتطورة والذي يجمع بين عدة مجالات .. وقرأت كثيـــــر من المعلومات عن هذا التخصص..

فأريد نصيحة خبير بهذا المجال .. هل الميكاترونكي هي الهندسة الأمثل التي أستطع من خلال دراستها ان اخترع أجهزة حديثة ؟ 

هل أدرس الميكاترونكس ؟

أعلم ان هذا المنتدى للمهندسين وليس للهواة أمثالي .. لكنني جئت هنا لأنه من أرقى الاماكن التي تحوي خبراء ! 

احترامي ^^


----------



## zamalkawi (24 يونيو 2011)

عاشقة الثقافة قال:


> هل الميكاترونكي هي الهندسة الأمثل التي أستطع من خلال دراستها ان اخترع أجهزة حديثة ؟



الاختراع موجود في كل المجالات، وليس حكرا على الميكاترونكس، والاختراع عملية ترتبط أساسا بالإبداع في الإتيان بأفكار جديدة، ثم العمل الدؤوب لتحويل هذه الأفكار إلى أشياء ناجحة هندسيا

الدراسة، والتعمق في الدراسة يمنحان المهندس القدرة على اختبار قابلية الأفكار للتنفيذ، فعلى سبيل المثال، الأفكار التي تتعارض مع المبادئ الفيزيائية لا يمكن تنفيذها. والأفكار التي يمكن تنفيذها نظريا، قد يكون تنفيذها عمليا أمر غاية الصعوبة نتيجة عدم وجود علم كافي أو تكنولوجيا كافية يجعلانها ممكنة

من ناحية أخرى الاطلاع والإلمام بكل ما هو حديث في مجال ما، مع عدم الانغلاق على هذا المجال والتعرف بنظرة عامة على الحديث في مجالات أخرى يساعد المهندس على الإتيان بأفكار إبداعية، فالإبداع ليس فقط هو الإتيان بفكرة رائعة، وإنما أيضا أن تكون الفكرة جديدة، لم يسبق إليها أحد. لذا فالاطلاع يجنب المهندس إعادة اختراع العجلة، وكذلك يضع أما المهندس أعداد كبيرة من الأفكار قد تلهمه بأفكار جديدة، أو بتطبيقات جديدة لأفكار قديمة، وكل هذا يندرج تحت الإبداع

كل هذه النقاط التي ذكرتها (الدراسة، الإبداع، الاطلاع، العمل الدؤوب، إلخ) موجودة في كل المجالات، وليست فقط في الميكاترونكس

يساعد على الإبداع، وأيضا يحفز على العمل الدؤوب في الدراسة والاطلاع، الحب
فمن يحب مجالا سيبدع فيه، وسيعمل بجد فيه دون الشعور بالتعب أو الملل
فالاختراع ربما 1% فقك منه إبداع، وال99% الباقية مجهود، فلا تتوقعي أنك ستستطيعين بذل الجهد في مجال لا تحبينه بنفس درجة بذلك للجهد في مجال لا تحبينه

يساعد على الحب، التحفيز، فلو رأيت مجالات عمل تخصص هندسي وعين وأعجبتك، فربما يحفزك هذا على حب هذا التخصص

تعرفي على المجالات الهندسية المختلفة، وعلى مناهجها الدراسية، وستشعري وقتها أي المجالات هي الأقرب لقلبك وعقلك، واختاري هذا المجال، ووقتها ستبدعين فيه

أما عن الميكاترونكس فهي مجال جيد، وكذلك التخصصات الهندسية الأخرى هي مجالات جيدة!! لذا العامل الحاسم هو حبك للتخصص


----------



## AHMED.FA (25 يونيو 2011)

أنا معك يا زملكاوي قلبا وقالبا ولكن في وطننا العربي لاتسري قوانين الحياة عليه كما تسري على باقي العالم ليس فقط المجهود والأبداع هما العاملان لأساسيان للأختراع ولكن يوجد عامل يحظى بالنسبة الأكبر وهو عامل الصمود كالجبل لتخرج بشئ للنور نظرا للكم المهول من الأحباطات والتثبيط والأستهتار والتكهن وما إلى ذلك من وطن لا يقدر العلم رغم أن قرأننا أول ما أمرنا أمرنا بالعلم والتأمل ( أقرأ )
ويوجد عامل أخر يأتي قبل الصمود وهو التأمل وهو ما أمرنا به رسولنا الكريم " تأمل ساعة خير من عبادة سنة "
ومن هنا نجد التركيبة التي تؤدي للأختراع والأبداع بالترتيب هي التأمل والصمود والأصرار والتعلم والمجهود 
ونصيحة لكي أختي لتجدي ضالتك عليك التأمل لا تدعي شئ يمر عليكي مرور الكرام فكري في كل شئ وأسألي عن كل شئ لتحددي وتكتشفي موهبتك وأفضل طريقة للتأمل هي البرامج الوثائقية فهي تجوب أطراف الأرض فضلا عنا لتأتي بكل ما هو جديد ( الجزيرة الوثائقية و ناشيونال جيوجرافيك وديسكفري ) وما إلى ذلك من قنوات وثائقية فهي رائعة لكل محبي الأبداع 
وشكرا عل فتحك هذا الموضوع الرائع للنقاش وأرجو تثبيته


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (25 يونيو 2011)

شكرا جزيــلا  جزاكم الله ألف خير ..

بصراحة استفدت كثيرا من كلامك أخواني .. بالتأكيد الاختراع موجود بكل التخصصات لكن أحببت أن أتأكد .. ظننت أن دراستي للميكاترونكس ستكون خاطئة .. \انا بحثت كثيرا في تخصصات على الانترنت وغيره .. فأعجبني الميكاترونكس وبإذن الله سأستمر في بحوثاتي واتعمق قليلا حتى ادخله وانا مطمئنة سأصنع نفسي فيه 

أخ أحمد بالنسبة للصمود .. أي إننسان ناجح يحتاجه فبالفعل كما ذكرت المحبطات كثيرة كثير .. والذي يهوى طريق النجاح يعاني التحبيط منذ صغره .. لكن فليتحدثوا كما يريدون ! سأفعل ما أريد  لأن لدي روح التحدي ! 
شكرا لفتتني أن أنمي هذه الخصلة لدي ..

وبالنسبة للتأمل فكرة جدا جميـــلة ويجب أن أثبتها في نفسي 

أشكركم مرة أخرى بحجم الكون .. فلقد أفدتوني أكثر مما كنت أتوقع ^_^


----------



## ahmed malik (26 يونيو 2011)

يمكن للانسان ان يبدع في اي مجال المهم الرغبة والعزيمة والثقة بالنفس وبذل كل مافي الوسع . وفقك الله .


----------



## عاشقة الثقافة (27 يونيو 2011)

شكـرا جزيلا ^_^ بالفعل المهم الرغبة والعزيمة والثقة بالله  جزيت خيرا


----------

